# Where can I find Novacom Drivers?



## crimsonlung (Oct 25, 2011)

The whole setup process is fairly easy to me, the only problems I have ever are finding the Novacom drivers.

I followed the instructions, and have done Google searches, but they seem to be geared more towards Linux and Mac users (which is asinine in my opinion since more users use Windows but that is another topic)

So can someone point me in the direction of where I can download these drivers? I don't know how I did it in the past but I have since reformatted my computer. I downloaded the recent SDK files here:

https://developer.palm.com/content/resources/develop/sdk_pdk_download.html

But I installed that and didn't get the "Palm, Inc." folder that I received in the past that contains the novacom.bat file.

Anyone have an easy way of obtaining this file for a Windows 7 x64 bit computer.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

http://code.google.com/p/universal-novacom-installer/
A simple Google search would have been sufficient in the future.


----------



## crimsonlung (Oct 25, 2011)

I tried google if you read my post, and believe me, that website did not come up.

Anyway, I just figured it out for myself. The new novacom.exe file is located in the following directory:

C:\Program Files (x86)\HP webOS\SDK\bin

So you can just copy the acme installer into that directory and navigate there through command prompt or just copy the novacom file to a closer directory for ease of use.


----------

